# Side effects from RAI?



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello all,

Well, after head/neck and full body scan the only uptake was in the thyroid "bed" (had TT on Sept 11, 2013). So, on Feb 21st I had my i-131 RAI (126.6mci). Regarding side effects of the RAI which began a week after my RAI; my salivary glands randomly feel swollen and are causing head aches and I have lost some sense of taste in my mouth? Anyone else have similar side effects? Home remedies?

Oh, on a side note, at first I thought initial diagnosis of papillary thyroid cancer was bad, then the worry about the surgery (which was cake), but nothing could have been worse or come close to preparing me for the low iodine diet I had to endure two weeks prior to the RAI. After my 3rd day of boiled chicken and quinoa I wanted to start banging my head aganst the wall. Also, glad to be back on my levothyroxine (137mcg) as they had me off of it since January 22nd.

Respectfully,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, the preparation kinda stinks.

All those side effects are pretty normal. I only had neck pain and flu like symptoms, nothing with salivary glands or taste. But, I'm told those symptoms will dissipate with time. It's just a watch and wait kind of thing.


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Cool, thank you Joplin!


----------

